# 1TB WD Blue Spindown noise



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2017)

I picked up a 1TB blue(WD10EZEX) to replace a an old hitachi in my friends PC but when I was testing it I noticed it was much louder than the old 7200 rpm hitachi.

this is a clip of how it sounds, every fan is off besides the cpu fan(spinup and spindown)
https://soundcloud.com/user-285338497/wd-blue-spinup-spindown

I almost always buy seagate so I don't know if this is normal for a blue as I haven't bought one in years(besides blacks).

drive also says it has reallocated sectors and spin up error but I think thats normal for WD Drives.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 10, 2017)

You get these sounds randomly or just at startup/when the disk is used ? Sounds awfully similar to an old seagate drive I had , also got reallocated bad sectors , it died soon after.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2017)

I get them on every startup and shutdown and the spindown sound whenever the drive goes idle and also when seeking sometimes theirs a grinding noise(its not that bad though).


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 10, 2017)

KainXS said:


> I get them on every startup and shutdown and the spindown sound whenever the drive goes idle and also when seeking sometimes theirs a grinding noise..



Then it could be normal , check advanced power settings under your power pan and see if the hard drive is set to turn off after a given time , it could be that it is just spinning up and down due to that. As for the grinding noise , sorry but there is just no way to tell if it's just noisy or failing , keeping an eye on SMART values is your best bet and see if anything changes.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2017)

after looking at some info online it seems that the WD10EZEX is very similar to a WD1003FZEX(Black 1TB)

explains why its so noisy.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 10, 2017)

That noise is normal. It will fade in time. Atleast that's what happend to mine.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 11, 2017)

OK I'm hoping it does, if it does I might keep it myself and pick him up a barracuda.


----------



## Frick (Jan 11, 2017)

I have two of the same drives, and the spinup noise is there, maybe a bit faded. I don't thinl I have the same spin down noise though, or I have jist gotten used to it.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 11, 2017)

Yea its that spindown noise thats driving me nuts,  the spinup noise I don't care about really.


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey there, @KainXS! 

I'm sorry to hear about the noises coming from your new WD Blue 1 TB HDD.  I'd advise you to check the connections to the drive and make sure it's properly mounted inside your PC. There shouldn't be any loose screws. If you have access to another computer, you might also want to check how the HDD is performing there as well. If by any chance its performance degrades, you should definitely  get in touch with our *Customer Support* and RMA that WD Blue drive. 

I'd definitely keep an eye on the HDD by running the QUICK and EXTENDED tests from the Data LifeGuard Diagnostics tool every once in awhile. This will keep your peace of mind.
Moreover, I'd also recommend you *do regular backups of your data* from the 1 TB drive onto another storage device/service. Having duplicates of your files, stored in multiple locations/drives is what will save you from the potential data-loss headaches! So better be safe than sorry, right? 

Hope this helps you. Keep us posted if you encounter further issues. 
SuperSoph_WD


----------



## Edelweis (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi.This post might be a few months old but i have to ask,was the noise normal? beacuse i have that hdd and the SAME noise


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 16, 2017)

Edelweis said:


> Hi.This post might be a few months old but i have to ask,was the noise normal? beacuse i have that hdd and the SAME noise





Devon68 said:


> That noise is normal. It will fade in time. Atleast that's what happend to mine.



 Even though the thread is old content still viable, just take a moment to read through, and your questions can be answered

Also the post right above yours is a Western Digital rep I'm guessing that what he posts probably pretty good advice


----------



## Jetster (Mar 16, 2017)

Its spins, noise is normal


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 16, 2017)

All HDDs make noise. Some a little, or a lot, more than others. Sound clip in the OP sounds fine to me. I've heard much louder. It wouldn't worry me in the least.


----------



## chaosmassive (Mar 16, 2017)

use sentinel HD to check your disk
dont guessing, your data at stake here


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 16, 2017)

but this is motor/rotational noise, why would data be at stake

i can check a 2.5 years old WD10EZEX again, i'm pretty sure it makes the same tone

if we look at old drives from many years or decades ago, they almost always had this same motor sound & were louder


----------



## Edelweis (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the quick answers.
I changed the hdd and still makes the same noise so i guess its normal like jetster says.Its just the of how scaring the spin down sounds haha


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 16, 2017)

KainXS said:


> I picked up a 1TB blue(WD10EZEX) to replace a an old hitachi in my friends PC but when I was testing it I noticed it was much louder than the old 7200 rpm hitachi.
> 
> this is a clip of how it sounds, every fan is off besides the cpu fan(spinup and spindown)
> https://soundcloud.com/user-285338497/wd-blue-spinup-spindown
> ...


Yup it's normal as I have the same drive.

It sounds like a mini turbine engine at first till she warms up and then every boot up is fine while its warm.


----------

